# Top Ten Battle Rifles



## pardus (Dec 9, 2007)

> [youtube]DQ8pKd2Hn28&rel=1[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]M2Xf0H-WkX0&rel=1[/youtube]
> 
> ...


I think the order is fairly accurate, though I'd have the 1903 at the bottom of the list (if it was on there at all) and the MP43 higher on the list.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty interesting.  The top three does not surprise me at the least.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice, Pardus.  Here are 6 of of the 10.


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nice, Pardus.  Here are 6 of of the 10.



Thats a hellavua collection :cool:


----------



## pardus (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nice, Pardus.  Here are 6 of of the 10.



NICE!!

I want my Garand back BTW, you've borrowed it for long enough!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope!  I am keeping it!!!

It can be on loan, but it will never leave my sight.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Nope!  I am keeping it!!!
> 
> It can be on loan, but it will never leave my sight.



LOL, I'll distract him, one of you butt stroke him with one of his rifles and we divvy them up. ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 10, 2007)

Can I get in on that?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2007)

I want a M-14...NOW !


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> Can I get in on that?



LOL, sure.  I think you could get your hands on some interesting toys as well. ;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 10, 2007)

Hay now, those are mearly full size cut outs of rifles. I dont own any of them or any others either.  As a matter of fact, I hate all firearms.  They kill people. Evil firearms. Bad bad!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice try. ;)  We're on to you.  Now learn to share.


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 19, 2007)

For some reason I have six AR15's....................................guess I don't have much of a collection. But I do own an MP5SD with the Navy trigger group. NFA sponsored of course.


----------

